# alternative to wraps



## newbie Tracey (Aug 9, 2016)

I read somewhere that using lettuce leaves instead of wraps was a healthy and tasty alternative. Well I totally pooh poohed THAT idea. Well I take it back. I googled it and decided to use Romaine lettuce leaves with chicken, pepper and sweetcorn in a little light mayo and it was REALLY yummy. Trying tuna and mayo tomorrow.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

I have no problem with lettuce wraps..... I prefer butter lettuce as the ribs are a little softer....

Also, if you can get them there are 3g carb tortillas. Easy for me to find as I live in the States & every supermarket has an insane variety of tortillas.


----------



## newbie Tracey (Aug 9, 2016)

Going to try a few different varieties of lettuce and see which I prefer but I will look out for the low carb tortillas. I was in the states for a holiday back in June and was amazed at how much choice you have in the supermarkets and when I checked out the peanut butter isle I was in 7th heaven and brought a huge jar home with me. Of course that was before diagnoses. Haven't yet checked out whether peanut butter is good or not as that is my guilty pleasure along with being a cheese-aholic. At the moment I have put both on my banned list as I have no stop eating this button!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Tracey, I would go with normal mayo not light, tend to have more sugars in light. Cheese get back on the cheese, and if you like nuts brazils, walnuts, cashew etc they are a great snack, low carb.  Good luck Al


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

raw broccoli makes a nice nibble, broccoli/celery/cauliflower & sour cream is a favorite of mine as an appetizer when we have friends over for dinner (along with bacon wrapped shrimp)


----------



## newbie Tracey (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Alan. I guess that's a common mistake I made thinking that light was better. Will get back on the cheese but will just have to learn to control the amount I eat cause I am seriously addicted to the stuff. I can eat a block in a few days and that just can't be good! As for nuts I love them salted but can learn to go unsalted but that's ok as it means I will eat fewer. I'm not missing chocolate as much as I thought either but ooohhh peanut butter that's been hard and  it goes so well with jam and croissants. Maybe a bit further down the line a little treat for me for doing well. Thanks Alan


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

newbie Tracey said:


> peanut butter


As long as it's all natural (i.e. the only ingredient is peanuts) then it should be OK, mind you, they are actually legumes & have a little more carbs than real nuts. An alternative may be almond butter.


----------



## newbie Tracey (Aug 9, 2016)

Bacon wrapped shrimp I can do but raw broccoli and cauliflower are going to be harder as I hate raw veg except for carrots and peppers. Love hummus as well so kinda heading in the right direction. I have always had a very bad relationship with food so this is really quite exciting for me (in a sad kind of way) to now have to improve my eating habits and improve how I look at food and why I have no stop eating now button on "bad foods". Live and learn eh.


----------



## newbie Tracey (Aug 9, 2016)

Almond butter...certainly worth a try


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

newbie Tracey said:


> improve my eating habits


It certainly has helped mine, my diet is so much more healthy now rather than pre DX.... At that time I was eating a lot of rice & pasta with less of an emphasis on fresh vegetables. Also, I was cooking way too much food & eating it all!!!


----------

